# Blu-Ray Tech Talk



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a *HIGHLY MODERATED* thread. Only discussion of Blu-Ray discs and players will be permitted.

If you wish to discuss a particular movie in a non-technical way, open a thread for that.

*HD-DVD or bashing talk will not be tolerated!* Posts that discuss the "format war" or promote HD-DVD over Blu-Ray will be deleted, and the posters will be subject to infractions or bans. Unfortunately, if this becomes too common we will have to close all next-generation DVD threads.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Okay, I'll start this one off. Does anyone have release information on Panasonic's BD-50? It's my understanding that it should be this spring. From the pre-release spec's I've read, this one appears to be the player to get.....builds on the BD-30 with 2.0 profile compatibility.....


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I'll be monitoring this thread for the best deals when the next generation BD players with the 2.0 profile come out...


What is 2.0 profile?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

elaclair said:


> Okay, I'll start this one off. Does anyone have release information on Panasonic's BD-50? It's my understanding that it should be this spring. From the pre-release spec's I've read, this one appears to be the player to get.....builds on the BD-30 with 2.0 profile compatibility.....


I have an email in to a friend of mine at Panasonic.... I got an out of office reply, but I did ask him about this model earlier this week.

I'll PM you his response.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

B Newt said:


> What is 2.0 profile?


Please search the At The Movies & On DVD forum, you'll find an answer to your question in detail.

We are trying to keep the post on topic so if you have difficulty finding the answer, PM me and I'll dig up some good links for you.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey thats not right I got the BD30 great player Can you let the world know when the BD 50 will be out I will probably get it.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's a pretty good explanation of Blu-Ray profiles from sister site AVSForums.com. I'm sure there will be plenty of profile questions popping up soon.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=10910140&postcount=1


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

The one question I have, since I'm interested in getting a player capable of profile 2.0....

I've read here and there that the PlayStation 3 will be able to be updated via a firmware update to Blu-ray Profile 2.0. Is this truly accurate or merely speculation?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

According to Sony, the PS3 will be upgradeable to Profile 2.0, BD-Live. It already has all the hardware requirements for BD-View (1.1) and the internet for BD-Live so all it needs is a software upgrade.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yay for me then since mine is a PS3


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellent. Thanks Tom!

I know which B-r player I will be buying then. Even if there are/will be stand-alone players that are of better quality, I'd be getting the PS3 for the 50/50 split benefit of HD Movies and Gaming.

Now, if they'd just get it to around $300.......


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The PS3 is a slot loading machine. Any issues with scratching discs? How does the PS3 stack up against a stnd alone BD player. It will be a lot easier to tell the wife I am buying a game console and not ANOTHER movie player.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

In the past I've owned two Sony 5-disc players: one SD, and the other HD upconvert and they were both great. How long will it be before there's a 5-Disc BD player, and how much cost would be added overall for the carousel?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Is there any documentation showing how much of the new v1.1 standards will be backwards compatible to other Blu Ray players?

We know Ethernet can't be retrofitted, but how about the new audio codecs (new chips inside the new players?) and new Javacode?


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> The PS3 is a slot loading machine. Any issues with scratching discs? How does the PS3 stack up against a stnd alone BD player. It will be a lot easier to tell the wife I am buying a game console and not ANOTHER movie player.


That's how I got it pass the wife in my house. It does a great job playing BD movies. The fact that it plays PS3 games is a real bonus.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

list of BD players and their profile
http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2 Blu-ray Players.html

This lists the Samsung BD-1500 as 1.1 complaint and it has an Ethernet port for firmware upgrades. Anyone know if it can be upgraded to 2.0?


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> The PS3 is a slot loading machine. Any issues with scratching discs? How does the PS3 stack up against a stnd alone BD player. It will be a lot easier to tell the wife I am buying a game console and not ANOTHER movie player.


I've had my PS3 since June and it hasn't scratched any of the discs. Besides, Blu discs have a harder coating on them then regular DVDs.



Drew2k said:


> In the past I've owned two Sony 5-disc players: one SD, and the other HD upconvert and they were both great. How long will it be before there's a 5-Disc BD player, and how much cost would be added overall for the carousel?


I've been wondering that, too. It's not like they have to figure out how to do it, they already did with DVD players. Seems like it should only take some internal rearranging, the tray and a small motor to spin it. Shouldn't be that hard or cost too much.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> In the past I've owned two Sony 5-disc players: one SD, and the other HD upconvert and they were both great. How long will it be before there's a 5-Disc BD player, and how much cost would be added overall for the carousel?


for those looking for a multi disc BD player, The HES-V1000
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665231960


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> for those looking for a multi disc BD player, The HES-V1000
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665231960


:lol:

That's just a little bit more than I was looking for at the moment! I'd be happy with a 5-disc changer!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

chris0 said:


> I've been wondering that, too. It's not like they have to figure out how to do it, they already did with DVD players. Seems like it should only take some internal rearranging, the tray and a small motor to spin it. Shouldn't be that hard or cost too much.


That's been my thinking ... it's already done, so where are the multi-disc HD players? The price difference between a single-disc HD-upconvert player and a 5-disc HD-upconvert player is around $40, so why aren't there 5-disc HD players on the market?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> for those looking for a multi disc BD player, The HES-V1000
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665231960


...and only a mere $3500... :eek2:

Pocket change. :lol:


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> That's been my thinking ... it's already done, so where are the multi-disc HD players? The price difference between a single-disc HD-upconvert player and a 5-disc HD-upconvert player is around $40, so why aren't there 5-disc HD players on the market?


I would just say to give it time.

It was one of those things that I don't remember seeing in the DVD realm until the format really started to catch on. All I ever remember seeing from when DVD was first introduced until companies realized that it was going to be adopted far better than Laserdisc were single disc players (from $400 a player and up mind you :grin: ).


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> list of BD players and their profile
> http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2 Blu-ray Players.html
> 
> This lists the Samsung BD-1500 as 1.1 complaint and it has an Ethernet port for firmware upgrades. Anyone know if it can be upgraded to 2.0?


Difficult to say, since it is not on the market as yet. It was shown at CES, as was the Panasonic DMP-BD50. Not vaporware, but coming soon.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The main thing holding me back from buying a PS3 is that it does not have a coaxial DA out . My receiver has two toslink and 1 coaxial DA inputs. Both toslinks are used by the HD-A2 and the HR20, both of which also are toslink only. Looks like I will be waiting awhile for the 2.0 players to hit the market at a reasonable price.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> The main thing holding me back from buying a PS3 is that it does not have a coaxial DA out . My receiver has two toslink and 1 coaxial DA inputs. Both toslinks are used by the HD-A2 and the HR20, both of which also are toslink only. Looks like I will be waiting awhile for the 2.0 players to hit the market at a reasonable price.


You could get a $17 converter...


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> You could get a $17 converter...


toslink to coaxial?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

yupper.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

good ole monprice! $11.20
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2948&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't want to get your hopes up too high.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

this will work as well, $29.95
http://www.impactacoustics.com/product.asp?cat_id=1002&sku=28734 
AUDIO EXPLORER TOSLINK SELECTOR SWITCH


----------



## ImpactAcousticsGuy (Feb 19, 2008)

The link is incorrected. Please removed the Digital from the end if it and you'll be good!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> The PS3 is a slot loading machine. Any issues with scratching discs? How does the PS3 stack up against a stnd alone BD player. It will be a lot easier to tell the wife I am buying a game console and not ANOTHER movie player.


The only problem I have had is dropping the disk before it gets in the PS3 slot. (But I think that is a problem I have to solve myself!). Other than that, it seems to be an awesome DVD/BD player. I am quite pleased with it. You do need to have it networked to get the OS updates downloaded.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

gcisko said:


> The only problem I have had is dropping the disk before it gets in the PS3 slot. (But I think that is a problem I have to solve myself!). Other than that, it seems to be an awesome DVD/BD player. I am quite pleased with it. You do need to have it networked to get the OS updates downloaded.


I have a netgear gigabit switch behind my entertainment center for the HR20 and A2, so hooking up the PS3 won't be a problem.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I have a netgear gigabit switch behind my entertainment center for the HR20 and A2, so hooking up the PS3 won't be a problem.


The other thing is I used to be a big time PC gamer. The network gaming on the PS3 is far better than on the PC. Not even close. And it does upconvert DVD but it is not comparable to a true Bluray disk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> I have a netgear gigabit switch behind my entertainment center for the HR20 and A2, so hooking up the PS3 won't be a problem.


Then you also use your PC as a media server for the PS3, which is another advantage over a standalone Blu-ray player. Just install the freeware TVersity software on your PC, point it to the folders where your videos are located, and you can stream them to your TV using the PS3. I tried it last night and it works great.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Just picked up a PS3 the other day from costco. First time I've been able to view 1080p on my TV. Looks great!

As for the movies, I don't ever seem to watch the ones I buy more then once. So I decided to do blockbuster online. Got two Blu-ray movies in 2 days.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

rcoleman111 said:


> Then you also use your PC as a media server for the PS3, which is another advantage over a standalone Blu-ray player. Just install the freeware TVersity software on your PC, point it to the folders where your videos are located, and you can stream them to your TV using the PS3. I tried it last night and it works great.


I have a Mac and I use EyeConnect. Works like a charm. I wish the HR20 worked that well


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

okay heres a dumb questions, the new bluray players are going to have new software. will the ps3 software also be upgraded or will that be only the ne BR players? i dont remember if it was software or firmware or if they are the same thing.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

turey22 said:


> okay heres a dumb questions, the new bluray players are going to have new software. will the ps3 software also be upgraded or will that be only the ne BR players? i dont remember if it was software or firmware or if they are the same thing.


Yes, the PS3 will be upgradeable to v2.0,with lossless sound.From what I heard it will happen soon,shortly after panasonic releases their new 2.0v BD50.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Sony PS3 will get 2.0 software upgrade by the end of March.....
http://www.tvpredictions.com/ps3blu032008.htm


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

mridan said:


> Sony PS3 will get 2.0 software upgrade by the end of March.....
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/ps3blu032008.htm


i checked for new updates either sun or mon
night & it found a new one...but i don't think it was
this 2.0 upgrade yet...


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

gcisko said:


> The only problem I have had is dropping the disk before it gets in the PS3 slot. (But I think that is a problem I have to solve myself!). Other than that, it seems to be an awesome DVD/BD player. I am quite pleased with it. You do need to have it networked to get the OS updates downloaded.


Actually, you can download the update to your pc, put it on a flash drive, plug the flash drive into the PS3 and update that way also.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> this will work as well, $29.95
> http://www.impactacoustics.com/product.asp?cat_id=1002&sku=28734
> AUDIO EXPLORER TOSLINK SELECTOR SWITCH


I'm not sure about this switch, but if you're like me you can get a toslink switch that has an infrared remote and add it as a device to your Harmony remote and control the switch along with your tv, suround sound, etc. And before anyone mentions is, you can get a usb dongle that will allow you to use your infrared remote with the PS3 also.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

mridan said:


> Sony PS3 will get 2.0 software upgrade by the end of March.....
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/ps3blu032008.htm





ccr1958 said:


> i checked for new updates either sun or mon
> night & it found a new one...but i don't think it was
> this 2.0 upgrade yet...


version 2.17 for bug fixes. version 2.2 is supposed to be the BD Live firmware

*Sony pledges Blu-ray Profile 2.0 PS3 update this month | Register Hardware*


> Register Hardware » News » PS3
> Sony pledges Blu-ray Profile 2.0 PS3 update this month
> ®
> By Tony Smith [More by this author]
> ...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Unstuck.... Bump.....


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

FYI, Firmware version 2.20 for the PS3 is available now. It adds BD-Live capability to the player.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Official Playstation site now updated 3-25-08 version 2.20

http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/About/SystemUpdate


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

just checked, downloading 2.20 now


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

jazzyd971fm said:


> Official Playstation site still has version 2.17 listed.
> 
> http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/About/SystemUpdate


Right now the only way to get 2.2 is if your PS3 is connected to the internet. The website is usually a day or two behind.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks for info...downloading now


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

chris0 said:


> FYI, Firmware version 2.20 for the PS3 is available now. It adds BD-Live capability to the player.


Sweet! Thanks for the heads up. I'll update tonight when I get home.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Sony slips LTH Blu-ray recordable disc support in 2.20 PS3 update - Engadget HD


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

chris0 said:


> Right now the only way to get 2.2 is if your PS3 is connected to the internet. The website is usually a day or two behind.


Yeah, must have updated this morning. Got home from work this afternoon, checked & downloaded update


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/04/10/dts.hd.for.ps3.next.week/


> DTS today said one of the longstanding criticisms of the PlayStation 3 would be addressed with a firmware update next week that adds DTS-HD Master Audio for movies on the Sony game console. The addition allows Blu-ray movies and other HD titles to output 7.1-channel surround at a 96kHz, 24-bit quality at up to 24.5 megabits per second. At this rate, the stream virtually equals the sound created in the studio masters that give the DTS format its namesake, according to its creator


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> http://www.electronista.com/articles/08/04/10/dts.hd.for.ps3.next.week/


This is awesome news, the report I read said it will release on 4/15 - I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just fyi for anybody here right now, FW 2.30 is live. I just downloaded it and popped in Live Free or Die Hard and the info screen says "DTS HD MA." Pretty cool. The new PS store is really, really fast. Right now most of the images are broken, though, which makes it hard to look for anything. I'm sure they'll have that fixed pretty soon.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I downloaded 2.30 a little after 2100 PDT


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Can't wait to get home and update our PS3's.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If you check the thread at AVS, the new PS3 update has a few problems. The main one being with any NewLine discs. Apparently, the PS3 can't decode the 7.1 channel lossless audio correctly and sends it out as 5.1, meaning you'll get no sound from your rears in a 7.1 set-up.

Also, the update might clear your audio selections on the PS3, so you'll have to go back into the menu and re-select them.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> The main thing holding me back from buying a PS3 is that it does not have a coaxial DA out . My receiver has two toslink and 1 coaxial DA inputs. Both toslinks are used by the HD-A2 and the HR20, both of which also are toslink only. Looks like I will be waiting awhile for the 2.0 players to hit the market at a reasonable price.


Does your receiver have 7.1 (or 5.1) analog inputs?

If it doesn't, it won't matter what blu ray player you get, as you'll never be able to get lossless audio.

You either need HDMI or analog inputs (and a player with analog outs).


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

chris0 said:


> Just fyi for anybody here right now, FW 2.30 is live. I just downloaded it and popped in Live Free or Die Hard and the info screen says "DTS HD MA." Pretty cool. The new PS store is really, really fast. Right now most of the images are broken, though, which makes it hard to look for anything. I'm sure they'll have that fixed pretty soon.


Thats exactly what I did early this morning. DTS HD-MA. It sounds freakin awesome.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Does your receiver have 7.1 (or 5.1) analog inputs?
> 
> If it doesn't, it won't matter what blu ray player you get, as you'll never be able to get lossless audio.
> 
> You either need HDMI or analog inputs (and a player with analog outs).


Bought the PS3 and a toslink to coax converter for the HR20. Someday when the price comes from >$1k price to around $200 I will buy an HDMI 1.3 AV receiver


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If the player decodes the audio (like your PS3 does), you don't need 1.3. You just need a receiver with HDMI. There's quite a few in the $300 - $400 range.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I got my STR-DG910 for 275.00 at CC. It was an open box I think their retail price is 500.00. I love it even at 500.00 its a great value.Put some Klipsch on that baby and be prepared to be blown away.I highly suggest it.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> If the player decodes the audio (like your PS3 does), you don't need 1.3. You just need a receiver with HDMI. There's quite a few in the $300 - $400 range.





Brandon428 said:


> I got my STR-DG910 for 275.00 at CC. It was an open box I think their retail price is 500.00. I love it even at 500.00 its a great value.Put some Klipsch on that baby and be prepared to be blown away.I highly suggest it.


When I researched for HDMI AV units, the least expensive AV unit that was not HDMI pass through was close to $1K. The above Sony AV unit is pass through and uses the analog 7.1 inputs.

Unfortunately, the PS3 does not have 5.1/7.1 analog outputs, nor does my A2.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I plan to get a Blu-ray Disc Player this summer that supports
the new firmware or maybe just get a PS3.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> When I researched for HDMI AV units, the least expensive AV unit that was not HDMI pass through was close to $1K. The above Sony AV unit is pass through and uses the analog 7.1 inputs.
> 
> Unfortunately, the PS3 does not have 5.1/7.1 analog outputs, nor does my A2.


But since the PS3 does the decoding, a pass through receiver is all you need.

Of course, that won't help you with your A2 (which you don't really need anymore unless you have a lot of HD-DVD's), but even the Onkyo 705 which decodes everything and has a plethora of inputs can be found for $500 (not quite the $200 you need, but better than $1000)


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

does the bluray player upconverts sd-dvd's?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

turey22 said:


> does the bluray player upconverts sd-dvd's?


Yes, it does upconvert. Even to 1080p if you use HDMI and a 1080p capable display.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yes, it does upconvert. Even to 1080p if you use HDMI and a 1080p capable display.


i learned something new today, thank you.


----------

